# Wooden Rubik's Cube



## pjk (Feb 1, 2007)

Check it out:
http://www.gostyle.com/Merchant2/merchant....ct_Code=PPSP-EC

Pretty neat


----------



## KoenHeltzel (Feb 1, 2007)

I think only the tiles are wood, not the actual cubies. Looks nice though


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 1, 2007)

If you want one, please let me know before saturday. I will order one than. I can bring it to the Belgian Open, or to the Next Dutch/Belgian cube meeting.


----------



## KoenHeltzel (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Arnaud, 

Thanks for the offer, but I'll pass. It's a bit expensive for a cube i'm never gonna use.. and I'm not a collector either 
Have fun with yours and maybe bring it to the meeting anyway  

Grts Koen


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone else that wants one, offer valid untill saturday 17:00 NL-time.

Koen, is this your way of inviting me to a cube-meeting at your place ;-}


----------



## Edward (Feb 26, 2010)

Update...

Oh and PJK, It seems that your link is broken. It might be just me though.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> Update...
> 
> Oh and PJK, It seems that your link is broken. It might be just me though.



This thread is 2 years old..no wonder the link is broken.. it's just so old that the page is taken down.


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 26, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Update...
> ...



how is the link 2 years old?
wouldent the cube be having its 30th anniversary? it is 2010. which is 30 years from 1980.:fp


----------



## Novriil (Feb 26, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



The first post of this thread was made: 02-01-2007 06:17 AM

so the post is 2 years old and probably the link also.

And where in that link did you see 30th anniversary cube? It was in Edwards link but not in PJK's link.


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 26, 2010)

Novriil said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...



oh i thought PJKs link was the link that Edward had.....

so then i guess...yea the link is 2 years old then XD


----------



## Stefan (Feb 26, 2010)

Novriil said:


> The first post of this thread was made: *02-01-2007* 06:17 AM
> 
> so the post is *2 years old* and probably the link also.



You guys might want to check your calculation.


----------



## riffz (Feb 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> Update...
> 
> Oh and PJK, It seems that your link is broken. It might be just me though.



Are you kidding me? How many pages back did you have to go to find this thread and bump it?


----------



## Logan (Feb 26, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > The first post of this thread was made: *02-01-2007* 06:17 AM
> ...



haha owned.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 26, 2010)

Thats a pretty nice looking cube. But $30 for a cube thats just for show? Not for me.


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 26, 2010)

Logan said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...



Fixed that


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 26, 2010)

riffz said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Update...
> ...



No pages -- he probably used the search function searching for "wooden 3x3x3" or somesuch after finding the link to the 30th anniversary wooden 3x3x3. Nothing to complain about. Put your pants back on


----------



## Novriil (Feb 26, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Damn again 

Actually I thought that it is 2009.. Now I remember it's 2010 right?


----------



## riffz (Feb 27, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Ok he probably searched, but even so, bumping 3 year old threads is just annoying because all the information presented in the thread is outdated and any links I can almost guarantee won't work any more. Besides, he clearly didn't check since he pointed out that the link was broken like it should still be up.


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 27, 2010)

Is the 30 years wooden cube really made of wood, did anyone of you buy it?


----------



## Edward (Feb 27, 2010)

riffz said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



Sorry, I looked at the month, but never bothered to look at the year .


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 28, 2010)

riffz said:


> Ok he probably searched, but even so, bumping 3 year old threads is just annoying because all the information presented in the thread is outdated and any links I can almost guarantee won't work any more. Besides, he clearly didn't check since he pointed out that the link was broken like it should still be up.



Nothing constructive to add? Simply ignore the thread. Think you can manage that?


----------

